# Ah sea tow



## jfish (Jun 8, 2014)

Broke prop thanks to sea tow and my 180 a year. 

No I didn't hit anything just bad prop. Think I may name this boat "unlucky"


----------



## jfish (Jun 8, 2014)

Prop


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 8, 2014)

No trauma to other blades--bad casting?


----------



## jfish (Jun 8, 2014)

I guess. No dings and I know we hadn't hit anything. My first thought was I blew the motor. I was running about 5600 and had been for about 10 minutes straight trying to beat a rain shower that fizzled out.


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 8, 2014)

Pretty new prop, or longest you've run it at that RPM?  Kinda looks like a cavity (different colored streak) in the stub, just up from where it dog legs.


----------



## jfish (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah looks like bad cast. Metal is diff color and yeah it has less than 50hrs on it


----------



## Fishdog31024 (Jun 8, 2014)

Always keep a spare prop and Wrench on Board. I have had to use mine several times.


----------



## jfish (Jun 8, 2014)

Not so much of a good thing on a bay boat that may hit some big water. If it's not bolted down its going to do some damage.  Also this PF has no room for it. I have had at least 40 boats and have never broken a SS prop. Bent some but never broke one.


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd definitely go back to vender/mfr on that one...four blade stainless, that's some scratch.


----------



## pic217 (Jun 8, 2014)

I had a stainless prop break like that once. I also did not hit anything.


----------



## Steyr (Jun 8, 2014)

If not using a lift and loading yourself...a lot of boaters don't trim motor high enough when loading and get a torque bump (crack) from the boat ramp. you know the rest of the story and what preceeds the crack.


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd expect the skeg to hit the ramp and bump the motor up, before a blade would hit...unless you're talking 'under power', in which case there should be some trauma on other blades.

Would be nice to see some clearer pics, but props are castings, and there appears to be some variance in the metal.


----------



## jfish (Jun 9, 2014)

It hasn't hit anything. And it does get trimmed up when the trailer is soaked.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 9, 2014)

Fishdog31024 said:


> Always keep a spare prop and Wrench on Board. I have had to use mine several times.



Golden rule on my boat!!!!!!

I cant believe that prop wouldn't wobble you in at idle speed though!


----------



## jfish (Jun 10, 2014)

Its bad out of balance sea trout.  Like really bad.  May have but why risk a 20k motor to do it.  Probably would have beat out the bearing at the least and also bent the prop shaft and I was only like less than 2mi from the marina. 

shear good luck..............wrong


----------



## sea trout (Jun 10, 2014)

jfish said:


> Its bad out of balance sea trout.  Like really bad.  May have but why risk a 20k motor to do it.  Probably would have beat out the bearing at the least and also bent the prop shaft and I was only like less than 2mi from the marina.
> 
> shear good luck..............wrong



That's very smart! Why risk it any way when u have your tow membership, which is also smart. You are just very smart!!

I busted stainless prop on my first boat, 17 years ago. Some friends were gonna pull me on my wakeboard and I was trying to show them where a stump was. I rode back n forth and said" I thought for sure it was right here", Bang!!! there it was!
We wobbled back to the launch at idle speed. I don't think I hurt anything, got a new prop and ran fine for many years.

Hope your new prop serves you better!!!


----------



## jfish (Jun 10, 2014)

I am hoping the mfg will replace it.  Looks like bad casting to me.  With my luck they wont.  I am going to name this boat unlucky for sure.


----------



## jfish (Jun 10, 2014)

SeaTrout no not smart I just have crap luck


----------



## ghost8026 (Jun 10, 2014)

You can tell you didn't hit anything due to the fact of no damage to other blades but in that last pic it looks to have some discoloration on the break like maybe a hairline crack had been there and started to corrode a little then finally the rest of the metal gave out and broke rest way...maybe they will replace for you


----------



## seastrike (Jun 10, 2014)

darn it man thats a bummer...


----------



## ladyluvs2fish (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow!  Must be a rash of breakdowns.  Was out on Sat. witnessed 3 boats being towed back to dock and then we got bit by the breakdown bug.  Blew out the primer bulb.  

We were towed back in by 2 gentlemen on their way back to the dock.  We were blessed that they came along.

Thanks to all those out there that are willing to lend a helping hand.


----------



## Bama B (Jun 11, 2014)

What you have is a bad prop. Depending on manufacture they will honor it and replace. You just have to deal with the aggravation.


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 11, 2014)

ladyluvs2fish said:


> Wow!  Must be a rash of breakdowns.  Was out on Sat. witnessed 3 boats being towed back to dock and then we got bit by the breakdown bug.  Blew out the primer bulb.



Reckon it's a rash of boaters & boats that haven't been out on the water for a while...tis the time o' year!


----------



## jfish (Jun 11, 2014)

Steve762us said:


> Reckon it's a rash of boaters & boats that haven't been out on the water for a while...tis the time o' year!



Not my case at least. One other I know wasn't his either. We go every week somewhere.  Just our time. In 10yrs of fishing the coast I have me we had to call.


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 11, 2014)

Yah, I considered editing that to "present company excepted"...not meant to impugn you, jfish...but the weed wacker was calling my name; yesee, it hadn't been run in a while...and it actually FIRED UP this morning   Now, talk about a fickle, unpredictable, cantankerous piece of equipment


----------



## jfish (Jun 11, 2014)

Steve762us said:


> Yah, I considered editing that to "present company excepted"...not meant to impugn you, jfish...but the weed wacker was calling my name; yesee, it hadn't been run in a while...and it actually FIRED UP this morning   Now, talk about a fickle, unpredictable, cantankerous piece of equipment



Yeah I don't run mine enough either!!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 11, 2014)

What is that black thing on right side of deck


----------



## jfish (Jun 11, 2014)

j_seph said:


> What is that black thing on right side of deck



I get asked that a lot. It holds my stick anchor. It's a 12' fiber glass rod. I also use it and power pole on the rear at times to hold the boat a certain way.


----------



## seastrike (Jun 11, 2014)

...also doubles as an implement for landing trophy stingray


----------



## jfish (Jun 11, 2014)

seastrike said:


> ...also doubles as an implement for landing trophy stingray



Only if u know how to use it


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 11, 2014)

seastrike said:


> ...also doubles as an implement for landing trophy stingray




...or losing trophy flounder?!?


----------



## jfish (Jun 11, 2014)

Nope they get fingers in the gills


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 11, 2014)

...yah, most people only 'lip' a flounder, one time...  ;-)


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 11, 2014)

...cept for that one guy, can't recall his real name...goes by "Stubby".


----------



## jfish (Jun 11, 2014)

Gonna be dumb gotta be tough


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 11, 2014)

jfish said:


> I am hoping the mfg will replace it.  Looks like bad casting to me.  With my luck they wont.  I am going to name this boat unlucky for sure.



If they don't, these guys will make it better than new:

http://www.generalpropeller.com/

I've used them more times than I care to admit, they do really good work, fast, and at a fair price.


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 11, 2014)

I'd be reluctant to invest in a piece with *one known* casting flaw, tho...jus' sayin'...


----------



## j_seph (Jun 11, 2014)

jfish said:


> I get asked that a lot. It holds my stick anchor. It's a 12' fiber glass rod. I also use it and power pole on the rear at times to hold the boat a certain way.



Got ya, I actually made 2 stainless brackets but never installed


----------



## ranger374 (Jun 16, 2014)

That stinks.  I have boat US, but either them or sea tow is a no brainer if you are fishing the salt.  It is well worth the $160/yr.  glad you were not stuck in a storm.


----------



## Steve762us (Oct 29, 2014)

Jfish, how'd this all turn out for you--did PowerTech warranty the prop?

Looks like it happened again on a PowerTech, here:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=822171


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 29, 2014)

Power Tech makes props from raw steel to finished product.
They have good customer service.
Call them and explain what happened, give them the chance to make this right. They are in La.

They have 2 people in the office that are very good, know their product that should get this resolved.
Marcus is the one i have delt with and will do everything he can to satisfy the customer.

Be fair, give them a chance before getting upset.

Props take a lot of stress and any strike can cause a lot of damage either right now or over time.

Imperfections are bad, unfortunetly  all brands have them. Nothing is perfect.

Good luck.


----------



## jfish (Oct 30, 2014)

PT replaced it.  To start with it was my fault and marcus said prop was worn completely out.  Had 50hrs on it.  Said I had ran it through way to many sandbars whatever that meant.  At first they said 199 to fix it and make it new.  Then he said he would split it 99 each.  After a moment of silence he said this one time he would replace it under warranty.  So yeah PT replaced it but honestly I have had two PT props and both seem to "wear" really quick and loose cup.  Yeah couple sandbars Im sure helped.  IMO you cant beat mercury props.  I have a 300 now that has a HS4 Yamaha prop and it seems to be ok also.  I have had stiletto props that were great on small motors also, you just need someone to add some cup in my opinion.  PT props are NOT consistent what so ever.  One will run fine the next one same pitch will not.  If you look close the blades are not the same.  From one prop to the next I mean.  One will have thicker blades and the leading edges will be kinda round.  This keeps them from slicing through water and robs rpm's.  Just my experience like I said I personally am done with them.

On the other hand I have had numerous boats, like a lot of them.  I have never thrown a blade on anyone of them and some of them I purely tortured.  Sand bars, logs, you name it.  20yrs ago I ran them wherever I wanted, now at 42 I am a little more cautious about where and what I do.  Never slung a blade.  I have been told it happens just never to me so who knows.  Like I said the PT is like pathfinder boats.  You wont see another one at my house.  I have two of them here.  One "new" ofx4 that PT replaced and one on a 50hp Johnson my gig boat.  I am going to sell the ofx4 and I pretty much run the gig boat how and where I want so we shall see how it last.

j


----------

